# Amos's First Fall!!



## CharityAnn1021 (Oct 19, 2010)

*I know I just posted pictures but those are over a month old so I decided to take some recent shots of Amos!! 4 month old handsome little guy!!*


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh he is so cute! What a handsome guy. I just love how rich his color is! Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

CharityAnn1021 said:


> I know I just posted pictures but those are over a month old...


As far as I'm concerned, you can never show us too many photos. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Lin (Nov 4, 2010)

He's really so cute. Is his tail black? How unique, like a point, counterpoint sort of distinction.


----------

